

People, processes and tools - tomh-
http://swombat.com/2011/10/24/people-processes-tools

======
bozho
"People" problems can be minimized by careful interviewing. Talking to the
person, letting him chat with the team, and possibly solve a small problem
with them can give you some insights.

Having a rigid process is often an overkill for small companies. You hire
people that can communicate, and they keep going together because of that. But
if you enforce some process on them, it might be harmful and decrease their
desire to cooperate. I've seen that.

~~~
swombat
_Having a rigid process is often an overkill for small companies._

Processes don't have to be "rigid". For example, "everyone online between
2-4pm GMT" is not all that rigid, and imposes very little overhead, but
greatly helps with team communications.

~~~
bozho
Agreed, but I wouldn't call that "process". A set of 1 or 2 rules is fine, of
course.

